# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أربعة تمنع الرزق ؟ هل هذا صحيح؟

## سويد بن قيس

أربعة تمنع الرزق1- نوم الصبحة
2- وقلة الصلاة
3- الكسل
4- والخيانة 
   فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟

----------


## شادي نزال

فصل من كلام أبن القيم الجوزية - رحمه الله - حول أثر الذنوب والمعاصي على الفرد



الآثار القبيحة للمعاصي : 


وللمعاصي من الآثار القبيحة المذمومة , والمضرة بالقلب والبدن في الدنيا والآخرة ما لا يعلمه الا الله . 



1- فمنها : حرمان العلم , فإن العلم نور يقذفه الله في القلب , والمعصية تطفيء ذلك النور . ولما جلس الإمام الشافعي بين يدي مالك وقرأ عليه أعجبه ما رأى من وفور فطنته , وتوقد ذكائه , وكمال فهمه , فقال : إني أرى الله قد ألقى على قلبك نورا فلا تطفئه بظلمة المعصية



وقال الشافعي : شكوت إلى وكيعٍ سوء حفظي ... فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي 

وقال : 


اعلم بأن العلم فضلٌ ... وفضلُ الله لا يؤتاه عاصِ



2- ومنها حرمان الرزق : ..... وكما أن تقوى الله مجلبة للرزق فترك التقوى مجلبة للفقر , فما استجلب رزق الله بمثل ترك المعاصي . 



3- ومنها وحشة يجدها العاصي في قلبه بينه وبين الله , لاتوازنها ولاتقارنها لذة أصلاً , ولو اجتمعت له لذات الدنيا بأسرها لم تَفِ بتلك الوحشة , وهذا أمر لا يحس به إلا من في قلبه حياة ........ وما لجرح بميت إيلامُ , 


فلو لم تترك الذنوب إلا حذراً من وقوع تلك الوحشة , لكان العاقل حرياً بتركها . 



وشكى رجل إلى بعض العارفين وحشة يجدها في نفسه , فقال له :



إذا كنت قد أوحشتك الذنوب *** فدعها إذا شئت واستأنسِ .


وليس على القلب أمَرُّ من وحشة الذنب على الذنب فالله المستعان . 



4- ومنها الوحشة التي تحصل بينه وبين الناس , ولاسيما أهل الخير منهم , فإنه يجد وحشة بينه وبينهم , وكلما قويت تلك الوحشة بَعُدَ منهم ومن مجالستهم , وحُرِمَ بركة الانتفاع بهم , وقَرُبَ من حزب الشيطان 


بقدر ما بَعُدَ من حزب الرحمن , وتَقْوَى هذه الوحشة حتى تستحكم , فتقع بينه وبين إمرأته وولده وأقاربه , وبينه وبين نفسه فتراه مستوحشا من نفسه , 


وقال بعض السلف إني لأعصي الله فأرى ذلك في خُلُق دابتي وإمرأتي . 



5- ومنها تعسير أموره عليه ؛ فلا يتوجه لأمر إلا يجده مغلقاً دونه , أو متعسراً عليه ؛ وهذا كما أن من اتقى الله جعل له من أمره يسرا , فمن عَطَّلَ التقوى جعل الله له من أمره عسرا . 

ويالله العجب ! كيف يجد العبد أبواب الخير والمصالح مسدودة عنه متعسرة عليه وهو لا يعلم من أين أُتيَ . 




6- ومنها ظلمةٌ يجدها في قلبه حقيقة : يُحِسُّ بها كما يُحِسُّ بظلمة الليل البهيم , إذا ادلهم , فتصيرُ ظلمة المعصية لقلبه كالظلمة الحسية لبصره , فإن الطاعة نور والمعصية ظلمة , وكلما قويت الظلمة ازدادت حيرته , حتى يقع في البدع والضلالات والأمور المهلكة وهو لا يشعر , كأعمى أخرج في ظلمة الليل يمشي وحده وتَقوى هذه الظلمة حتى تظهر في العين ثم تقوى حتى تعلو الوجه وتصير سواداً فيه حتى يراه كل أحد . 



قال عبد الله بن عباس : إن للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه , ونوراً في القلب وسعة في الرزق , وقوة في البدن , ومحبة في قلوب الخلق , وإن للسيئة سواداً في الوجه وظلمة في القلب , ووهناً في البدن , ونقصاً في الرزق وبغضة في قلوب الخلق . 


7- ومنها ان المعاصي توهن القلب والبدن : أما وهنها للقلب فأمر ظاهر , بل لا تزال توهنه حتى تزيل حياته بالكلية , وأما وهنها للبدن فإن المؤمن قوته من قلبه , وكلما قوى قلبه قوى بدنه ,

وأما الفاجر فإنه وإن كان قوى البدن فهو أضعف شيء عند الحاجة فتخونه قوته عند أحوج ما يكون إلى نفسه .

وتأمل قوة أبدان فارس والروم كيف خانتهم , أحوج ما كانوا إليها , وقهرهم أهل الإيمان بقوة أبدانهم وقلوبهم . 



8- ومنها : حرمان الطاعة ؛ فلو لم يكن للذنب عقوبة إلا أنه يصد عن طاعة تكون بَدَلَه , ويقطع طريق طاعة أخرى , فينقطع عليه بالذنب طريق ثالثة , ثم رابعة وهلم جرا , فتنقطع عنه بالذنب طاعات كثيرة , كل واحدة منها خير له من الدنيا وما عليها , وهذا كرجل أكل أكلة أوجبت له مرضة طويلة منعته من عدة أكلات أطيب منها والله المستعان . 



9- ومنها : أن المعاصي تقصر العمر وتمحق بركته ولابد , فإن البر كما يزيد في العمر فالفجور يقصر العمر . 


وقد اختلف الناس في هذا الموضع :


فقالت طائفة : نقصان عمر العاصي هو ذهاب بركة عمره ومحقها عليه . وهذا حق وهو بعض تأثير المعاصي . 



وقالت طائفة : بل ينقص حقيقة , كما ينقص الرزق فجعل الله سبحانه للبركة في الرزق أسبابا كثيرة تكثره وتزيده , وللبركة في العمر أسبابا تكثره وتزيده . 


قالوا ولا تمنع زيادة العمر بأسباب كما ينقص بأسباب - فالأرزاق والآجال والسعادة والشقاوة والصحة والسقم والمرض والغنى والفقر وإن كانت بقضاء الله عز و جل فهو يقضي ما يشاء بأسباب جعلها موجبة لمسبباتها مقتضية لها .



وقالت طائفة أخرى : تأثير المعاصي في محق العمر إنما هو بأن تفوته حقيقة الحياة , وهي حياة القلب . 



ولهذا جعل الله سبحانه الكافر ميتا غير حي , كما قال تعالى ( أمواتٌ غيرُ أحياء ) النحل 12 – 



فالحياة في الحقيقة حياة القلب وعمر الإنسان مدة حياته , فليس عمره إلا أوقات حياته بالله , فتلك ساعات عمره , فالبر والتقوى والطاعة تزيد في هذه الأوقات التي هي حقيقة عمره ولا عمر له سواها .



وبالجملة فالعبد إذا أعرض عن الله واشتغل بالمعاصي ضاعت عليه أيام حياته الحقيقية التي يجد غِبَّ ( ثمرة ) إضاعتها يوم يقول ( يا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي ) الفجر 24 – 



فلا يخلوا إما أن يكون له مع ذلك تطلع إلى مصالحه الدنيوية والأخروية أو لا ؟ فإن لم يكن له تطلع إلى ذلك فقد ضاع عليه عمره كله , وذهبت حياته باطلاً , وإن كان له تطلع إلى ذلك طالت عليه الطريق بسبب العوائق , وتعسرت عليه أسباب الخير بحسب اشتغاله بأضدادها , وذلك نقصان حقيقي من عمره . 



وسر المسألة أن عمر الانسان مدة حياته ولا حيوة له إلا باقباله على ربه والتنعم بحبه وذكره وإيثار مرضاته . ...... . 

( المعاصي يولد بعضها بعضاً )

10- منها أن المعاصي تزرع أمثالها وتولد بعضها بعضا ؛ حتى يَعٌزُّ على العبد مفارقتها والخروج منها , 


كما قال بعض السلف : أن من عقوبة السيئة السيئة بعدها , وأن من ثواب الحسنة الحسنة بعدها , فالعبد إذا عمل حسنة قالت أخرى إلى جنبها اعملني أيضا فإذا عملها قالت الثانية كذلك وهلم جرا , فتضاعف الربح وتزايدت الحسنات ؛ وكذلك جانب السيئات أيضا ,حتى تصير الطاعات والمعاصي هيئات راسخة , وصفات لازمة , وملكاتٍ ثابتة ,


فلو عطل المحسن الطاعة لضاقت عليه نفسه وضاقت عليه الأرض بما رحبت , وأحسَّ من نفسه بأنه كالحوت إذا فارق الماء حتى يعاودها , فتسكن نفسه وتقر عينه . 

ولو عطل المجرم المعصية وأقبل على الطاعة لضاقت عليه نفسه وضاق صدره وأعيت عليه مذاهبه , حتى يعاودها , حتى أن كثيرا من الفساق ليواقع المعصية من غير لذة يجدها , ولا داعية إليها , إلا لما يجد من الألم بمفارقتها كما صرح بذلك شيخ القوم الحسن بن هانيء حيث يقول : 
وكأس شربت على لذة ... وأخرى تداويت منها بها وقال الآخر 
وكانت دوائي وهي دائي بعينه ... كما يتداوى شارب الخمر بالخمر 


ولا يزال العبد يعاني الطاعة ويألفها ويحبها ويؤثرها حتى يرسل الله سبحانه برحمته عليه الملائكة تأزُّهُ إليها أزّاًً , وتحرضه عليها , وتزعجه عن فراشه ومجلسه إليها . 


ولا يزال يألف المعاصي ويحبها ويؤثرها حتى يرسل الله عليه الشياطين فتأزُّهُ إليها أزّاًً , 


فالأول قوَّى جند الطاعة بالمدد , فصاروا من أكبر أعوانه , وهذا قوَّى جند المعصية بالمدد , فكانوا أعوانا عليه .

----------


## أبويوسف فارس

من المقرر أن الذنوب لا تأتي إلا بالسوء والمصائب ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( ظهَرَ
الفْسَاَد فيِ البْرَِّ واَلبْحَرْ بمِاَ كسَبَتَ أيَدْيِ النَّاسِ
ليِذُيِقهَمُ بعَضْ الَّذيِ عمَلِوُا لعَلََّهمُ يرَجْعِوُن)َ
الروم: 41
، وقال تعالى : ( ومَاَ أصَاَبكَمُ منِ مصُيِبةَ فبَمِاَ كسَبَتَ أيَدْيِكمُْ
ويَعَفْوُ عنَ كثَيِر)ٍ الشورى: 30
وبسب الذنوب والمعاصي يحرم العبد من الرزق والخير ، بل بسببها تحرم الأرض من القطر
، ولو كانت ذنوبا صغيرة ، فكيف إذا كانت من الكبائر ؟!
عنَ عبَدْ اللَّه بنْ عمُرَ رضي الله عنهما قاَل : أقَبْلَ علَيَنْاَ
رسَوُل اللَّه صلََّى اللَّه علَيَهْ وسَلََّم فقَاَل : ( ياَ معَشْرَ
المْهُاَجرِيِن ؛ خمَسْ إذِاَ ابتْلُيِتمُ بهِنَِّ ، وأَعَوُذ باِللَّه أنَْ
تدُرْكِوُهنَُّ :
لمَ تظَهْرَ الفْاَحشِةَ فيِ قوَمْ قطَُّ حتََّى يعُلْنِوُا بهِاَ ، إلَِّا
فشَاَ فيِهمِ الطَّاعوُن واَلْأوَجْاَع الَّتيِ لمَ تكَنُ مضَتَ فيِ
أسَلَْافهِمِ الَّذيِن مضَوَاْ !!
ولَمَ ينَقْصُوُا المْكِيْاَل واَلمْيِزاَن إلَِّا أخُذِوُا باِلسِّنيِنَ
وشَدَِّة المْئَوُنةَ وجَوَرْ السُّلطْاَن علَيَهْمِ .
ولَمَ يمَنْعَوُا زكَاَة أمَوْاَلهِمِ إلَِّا منُعِوُا القْطَرْ منِْ
السَّماَء ، ولَوَلَْا البْهَاَئمِ لمَ يمُطْرَوُا .
ولَمَ ينَقْضُوُا عهَدْ اللَّه وعَهَدْ رسَوُلهِ ، إلَِّا سلََّط اللَّهُ
علَيَهْمِ عدَوُاًّ منِ غيَرْهِمِ ، فأَخَذَوُا بعَضْ ماَ فيِ أيَدْيِهمِ .
ومَاَ لمَ تحَكْمُ أئَمَِّتهُمُ بكِتِاَب اللَّه ، ويَتَخَيََّروُا ممَِّا
أنَزْلَ اللَّه إلَِّا جعَلَ اللَّه بأَسْهَمُ بيَنْهَمُ !! )
رواه ابن ماجة ( 4019 ) وحسنه الألباني .
فليس ببعيد أن يبتلي الله تعالى
الزاني بالفقر ، عقوبة على معصيته ؛ حيث تناول لذة من غير حلها ، فعوقب بأن حرمه
الله الفضل والغنى ، وأرسل عليه الفقر والعنا ، والجزاء من جنس العمل .
روى ابن حبان في "الثقات" ( 574 / 7) من طريق مكحول الشامي قال لي ابن عمر :
( يا مكحول ! إياك والزنا ، فإنه يورث الفقر )
منقول

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

لكن الله جل و علا يقول :( مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعَاجِلَةَ عَجَّلْنَا لَهُ فِيهَا مَا نَشَاءُ لِمَنْ نُرِيدُ ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَاهَا مَذْمُومًا مَدْحُورًا (18) وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الْآَخِرَةَ وَسَعَى لَهَا سَعْيَهَا وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ كَانَ سَعْيُهُمْ مَشْكُورًا (19) كُلًّا نُمِدُّ هَؤُلَاءِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ عَطَاءِ رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاءُ رَبِّكَ  محظورا)
وليس ذنب أعظم من الشرك !!

----------


## المسلم الحر

أخي الكريم ..
أما السبب الأول: فقد جاء في الآثار الترغيب في الاتجار في البكور وأن الله تعالى بارك لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم في بكورها.
قال الإمام الترمذي:[ باب ما جاء في التبكير بالتجارة ] ثم روى بإسناده عن صخر الغامدي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها )، قال وكان إذا بعث – أي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – سريةً – أي طائفة من الجيش - أو جيشاً بعثهم أول النهار، وكان صخر رجلاً تاجراً وكان إذا بعث تجارة بعثهم أول النهار فأثرى وكثر ماله.

السبب الثاني: تأمل في قول تعالى:  ﭽ ﰂ  ﰃ  ﰄ  ﰅ  ﰆ  ﰇ   ﰈ  ﰉ  ﰊ  ﰋ  ﰌ    ﰍ  ﰎ    ﰏ  ﰐ   ﭑ  ﭒ  ﭓ  ﭔ  ﭕ  ﭖ      ﭗ  ﭘ  ﭙ  ﭚ   ﭛ     ﭜ   ﭝﭞ  ﭟ  ﭠ  ﭡ  ﭢ  ﭣ  ﭤ  ﭥ   ﭦ        ﭧ  ﭨ  ﭩ  ﭪ  ﭫ  ﭬ  ﭭﭮ  ﭯ  ﭰ   ﭱ  ﭲ   ﭳ     ﭴ  ﭵ  ﭼالنور: ٣٦ - ٣8
فالمحافظة على الصلاة في جماعة سبب من أسباب الرزق


السبب الثالث: الكسل فقد استعاذ منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و قال: 
لو توكلتم على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدوا خماصا و تروح بطانا .
فلاحظ هنا أن الطير تغدوا و تروح في طلب الرزق ولم تجلس في مكانها كما أن لكل شيء سببا و ما علم الناس أن النوم و الكسل سبب من أسباب الرزق و لا رأينا هذا في واقع حياتنا أبدا بل في الحركة بركة و هي سبب من أسباب الرزق ولا يعتمد عليها فقط أمر الرزق فكم من ساعٍ لاهث وراء الرزق و لم يحصل عليه فالأمر إذا متعلق أولا و أخيرا بالله عز و جل مع بذل الأسباب الصحيحة لبلوغ رزق الله تعالى.

السبب الرابع : الخيانة و هي لاشك أنها من قواطع الرزق و قلة البركة في المال
ﭽ ﭨ  ﭩ  ﭪ  ﭫ   ﭬﭭ  ﭮ  ﭯ  ﭰ  ﭱ  ﭲ  ﭳ  ﭴ  ﭵ  ﭶﭷ   ﭸ  ﭹ  ﭺ  ﭻﭼ  ﭽ  ﭾ  ﭿ    ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﮄ     ﮅ  ﮆ  ﮇ  ﮈ  ﮉ  ﮊ  ﮋﮌ  ﮍ  ﮎ   ﮏ  ﮐ  ﮑ  ﮒ  ﮓ  ﮔ  ﮕ  ﮖ   ﮗ  ﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ  ﮛ  ﮜ   ﮝﮞ  ﮟ  ﮠ   ﮡ   ﮢ  ﮣ  ﮤ  ﮥ  ﮦ  ﮧ  ﮨ   ﮩ  ﮪ  ﮫ  ﮬ  ﮭ ﮮ  ﮯ  ﮰ  ﮱ  ﯓ  ﯔﯕ   ﯖ     ﯗ  ﯘ    ﯙ  ﯚ  ﯛ  ﯜ  ﯝ  ﯞ     ﯟ  ﯠ  ﯡ  ﯢ  ﯣ  ﯤ  ﯥ  ﯦ  ﯧﯨ  ﯩ  ﯪ  ﯫ   ﯬ  ﯭ  ﯮ  ﯯ  ﯰﯱ  ﯲ  ﯳ  ﯴ  ﯵ      ﯶ  ﯷﯸ  ﯹ  ﯺ  ﯻ  ﯼﯽ  ﯾ  ﯿ  ﰀ  ﰁ  ﰂ   ﭼهود: ٨٤ - ٨٨
فقوم شعيب كانوا يغشون و يخونون فعاقبهم الله بمحق بركة مالهم وفي المقابل فقد رزق الله تعالى شعيبا رزقا حسنا و كان كثير المال عليه السلام وهو أراد أن يبين لهم أني لا أخدع و لا أغش و مع هذا فأنا كثير المال


فائدة: الإكثار من قول سبحان الله و بحمده سبب من أسباب الرزق جاء في وصية نوح عليه السلام لابنه أن سبحان الله وبحمده بها يُرزق الخلق .. رواه أحمد و صححه الألباني

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحق معك يا أخي أبا العلياء 
فلو كانت الذنوب والمعاصي تذهب الرزق لكان المشركون أفقر الخلق وأحوجهم ، أما عن باقي الأسباب التي ذكر أنها تمنع الرزق فهي من الأسباب والعوامل التي تؤدي الى ذلك مع غيرها من العوامل والاسباب وبعضها أقوى من بعض في بعض الاحوال والآخر أقوى في البعض الأخر .

----------


## المسلم الحر

الرزق له أسباب و له موانع ... من أعظم أسبابه مثلا الصدقة و من موانعه مثلا قلة التدبير 
لكن إذا تعارك الإثنان و كانت الغلبة للصدقة بعث الله تعالى لهذا الرجل من يدبر له أمواله و يصونها و يفتح الله عليه أبواب رزق لم تكن تخطر بباله ببركة الصدقة .. وهذا الأمر أراه أنا كل يوم في السوق ... و عندي رجل أعرفه يجلس في دكانه و يأتيه الرزق و صارت الناس تقول عنه أنه أبو حظين و أنا ممن أعتقد في هذا الرجل أنه رجل مرزوق! فتأملت حاله فوجدت عنده شغلات غريبة يعملها ليست في عرف التجار! منها أن اشترى من رجل بضاعة وباعها بعد فترة وقد ارتفع سعر هذه البضاعة وهي عنده ثلاث مرات و عندما جاءه الرجل صاحب البضاعة الأصلي ليحصل فلوسه أعطاه المال و الربح كاملا!!
و عندما سألته عن السبب ؟؟ قال لي: عندما باعني البضاعة كان الرجل مبصرا ولما أتاني ليحصل ماله رأيته قد عمي بصره بسبب السكر فأشفقت عليه و أعطيته المال و الربح و أنا بخير و الحمدلله !!!
الناس تمر على دكان الرجل و تحسده على حظه!!! و ما علموا أن خلف هذا الحظ أسرار و أعمال يحبها الله و على فكرة هذا الرجل و للأسف لا يصلي لكني دائما أسمعه يقول: لا إله إلا الله .. أسأل الله له الهداية ..
و أنا بحثت في سيرة كبار أثرياء العالم الكفار مثل بيل جيتس و وارن بوفت و اللبناني الأصل كارلوس وغيرهم..
و وجدت أن الصدقة عندهم مثل شرب الماء ... وارن بافت تصدق بكامل ثروته أي بحدود 50 مليار دولار و ترك لنفسه و ذريته بحدود 4 مليار فتأمل! ولا تقولوا لي ضرائب و ما أعرف إيش ... الضرائب في أمريكا تصل إلى ربع أو نصف الثروة لكن مستحيل تصل إلى 95% من الثروة !
بل حتى تجار المسلمين يا إخواني تأملت سيرتهم فوجدت أن الصدقة سبب رئيس في تكاثر أموالهم و انظر للراجحي مثلا فقد ورد اسمه في موسوعة جينيتس بأنه أكبر مالك عدد نخيل في العالم ويقول الراجحي نفسه أنه لم يقبض ريالا واحدا منها بل يتصدق بكل ثمارها (ورد هذا الكلام في الكتاب الذي يتكلم عن سيرته )

ومن أسباب الرزق هو ترك التعلق بالدنيا و جعلها في يدك لا في قلبك مع الزهد بها و الرغبة فيما عند الله من الخير في الآخرة و الانشغال بها و لا يعني هذا ترك التجارة لا بل لا تعلق قلبك بها و أحيانا تمر على بعض التجار و أنا أعرفهم يقولون يا ليت المشروع الفلاني لا يرسي علينا بصراحة الذي عندنا كافي و الحمدلله و الاستكثار لا ينفع بل يشغلنا عن السفر إلى مكة و المدينة و عن أولادنا و مع هذا ترسي عليهم المناقصات و تكثر عندهم الأعمال و قديما قالوا : الدنيا كالمرأة إن تبعتها تركتك و إن أعرضت عنها لحقتك !

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

حديث ( إن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه ) لا يصح .

و قد تأملت في النصوص التي تتحدث عن رزق الله جل وعلا لعباده فوجدتها متعارضة في ظاهرها ولا مخرج من ذلك إلا بأن يقال : إن الله تعالى يرزق بالحلال والحرام،ويبارك في الحلال ما لا يبارك في الحرام ،ويرزق من الطمأنينة والسكينة بالطاعة ما تصير به حياة الطائع رغدة هنيئة ،ويرزق من الهلع والنكد ما تصير به حياة العاصي ضنكا وشقاء .

زكنت دائما أقول : لو ان الله جل وعلا حرم العصاة " أصل " الرزق،لجبرهم على الطاعة ،ولكنه لكرمه ورحمته أعطى هؤلاء وهؤلاء، فلم "يحارب" العصاة في رزقهم ،و لا "ارتشى" الطائعين بتكثير رزقهم ،فالرزق الذي يحرمه العاصى ليس مالا و جاها ولا سلطانا ،إذ لو كانت الدنيا تساوي عنده سبحانه جناح بعوضة ما سقى منها كافرا شربة ماء، ولكن الرزق الذي قد يحرمه العاصي هو البركة والهناء والسعادة،الى جانب أنواع من الرزق أخر كالهداية والتوفيق والفقه في الدين ونور العلم ونحو ذلك .

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

حديث ( إن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه ) لا يصح .

و قد تأملت في النصوص التي تتحدث عن رزق الله جل وعلا لعباده فوجدتها متعارضة في ظاهرها ولا مخرج من ذلك إلا بأن يقال : إن الله تعالى يرزق بالحلال والحرام،ويبارك في الحلال ما لا يبارك في الحرام ،ويرزق من الطمأنينة والسكينة بالطاعة ما تصير به حياة الطائع رغدة هنيئة ،ويرزق من الهلع والنكد ما تصير به حياة العاصي ضنكا وشقاء .

زكنت دائما أقول : لو ان الله جل وعلا حرم العصاة " أصل " الرزق،لجبرهم على الطاعة ،ولكنه لكرمه ورحمته أعطى هؤلاء وهؤلاء، فلم "يحارب" العصاة في رزقهم ،و لا "ارتشى" الطائعين بتكثير رزقهم ،فالرزق الذي يحرمه العاصى ليس مالا و جاها ولا سلطانا ،إذ لو كانت الدنيا تساوي عنده سبحانه جناح بعوضة ما سقى منها كافرا شربة ماء، ولكن الرزق الذي قد يحرمه العاصي هو البركة والهناء والسعادة،الى جانب أنواع من الرزق أخر كالهداية والتوفيق والفقه في الدين ونور العلم ونحو ذلك .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

